
E-commerce trends of Summer 2018 - mikerubini
https://angage.net/blog/trends
======
lukebennett
This is a very poor article that contains next to nothing of any substance.

It starts off by announcing the top 6 summer ecommerce events, then goes on to
refer to just 3 (all of which are no brainers - is there anybody unaware of
the back to school season?!).

It then makes a load of claims about trending products with no evidence to
back this up other than paywalled links to their service.

~~~
mikerubini
Hey Luke,

I'm sorry you didn't like the article.

Our software has a technology that analyses trends and in fact, you can see on
[https://angage.net/trends](https://angage.net/trends) how the items we
suggested are still trendy (this is backed up by Google Trends and sales we
track with the software).

I know for someone living in the US some events we mentioned can be no
brainers. A lot of our readers are based in the EU or even Asia but are
selling to the US, so we thought it was worth mentioning them.

Thanks for your feedback! Mike

